# Allergic to Blowdryer???



## lovingmypup (Jun 18, 2009)

Help!!! I think blowdrying JJ is making his skin irritated. If this is the case, how can I dry him? I cant have him running around the house drenched! :Cry:

Okay maybe I should be a little more specific. JJ started getting skin allergies about a month ago. We were not sure if it was the food, so we changed his food and he has been fine but we also stopped bathing him as much as we were. Its been almost 3 weeks since his last bath and I finally bathed him yesterday. Before I bathed him he was fine and not itchy but as soon as I finished blowdrying him he began to scratch again. I am using a hypoallergenic shampoo and I also dilute it so that it's not too harsh on his skin. Not sure what to do at this point.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Are you using a human blow dryer? Those can get too hot for them. You should invest in a pet dryer.


----------



## lovingmypup (Jun 18, 2009)

Lina said:


> Are you using a human blow dryer? Those can get too hot for them. You should invest in a pet dryer.


I do use a Human blowdrier; however, I set it on low and cool. I have been reading the threads on pet dryers and may look into investing in one.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Hypoallergenic shampoo's are not very soothing, maybe try a more soothing shampoo or medicated shampoo.

My groomer is here grooming my boys and feels that a hypoallergenic shampoo is more if the dog is allergic to dye's or fragrances.

How long is he itching after you finish grooming? My Riley rubs and itches like crazy after his bath for the first 10 min then he will still itch a little more for the next hr.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

JJ is very cute! I don't blow dry either of mine, they get bathed and conditioned and then my husband "squeegies" them! He starts at the top of their head and goes down their back and then does each leg like a squeegee and it gets lots of water off. Then we wrap them in a microfiber towel and it gets lots more of the water, then wrapped in a regular bath towel. After that we just let them RLH until they're almost completely dry. Then they get brushed and they're done.

We did dry Scooter a few times but he would dry so fast that we didn't bother anymore. Since we bathe one right after the other it's just easiest this way.

Leeann-Please post pics when they're all gussied up!


----------



## mimismom (Feb 15, 2009)

A squeegy?!!?! I might have to try that!! 


Please video tape that! :director:


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

He just does it with his hands, works so well and gets off lots of water.


----------



## HavaBaloo (Mar 24, 2009)

I squeegee Baloo too, because he totally freaks out over the dryer, even the groomers. I did find another solution for us though, he loves laying in front of the fan, so after I squeegee him and dry him with the towel, I will put him in front of the fan and he will lay there and dry off some. Gosh the things we do for our dogs....must be love


----------



## lovingmypup (Jun 18, 2009)

Thanks guys! I will try getting a soothing shampoo and also try the sqeegee method. Lets see if that works. I will update to let you know if the itch has subsided.


----------



## ItsMare (May 3, 2008)

I have been through alot of different shampoos over here and find the best advice is human Pantene 2 in 1 shampoo then Pantene conditioner. I use a human blow dry, low heat.


----------



## lovingmypup (Jun 18, 2009)

ItsMare said:


> I have been through alot of different shampoos over here and find the best advice is human Pantene 2 in 1 shampoo then Pantene conditioner. I use a human blow dry, low heat.


REALLY??? I have never thought of using a human shampoo on him. Hmmm.. something to think about. At this point I will try anything.

How often do you guys bath your hav's?


----------



## ItsMare (May 3, 2008)

I bathe all 6 of my havs 1 time a week. Most show homes with dog in full coat will swear by Pantene. Try it out and good luck. Let me know what you think.


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

It helps to dry them as much as possible after the bath. 

I wrap my wet Havs in a towel, then another towel, and we sit and cuddle for 5 minutes. It really helps. Also, I got a great gift from Susan - these microfiber towels for pets. Those are really great! Lightweight and they absorb water really well. 

I also use a human ionic blow dryer, on medium/low heat, but the highest blower speed. I have a stand for it and place it on a separate table, 2' away from the grooming table so it doesn't get the dog too hot. I check how hot the air is by putting my forearm where the dog is while the blower is on. But, I may eventually get a dog dryer too


----------



## lovingmypup (Jun 18, 2009)

They sell those absorbant towels in Petsmart. I am going to pick one up and try it out. I was bathing him once a week but the Vet told me that I was bathing him too much, so now I cutit down to once every two weeks.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

They have a microfiber dog towel at Walmart, I think it's $8.99 and even has a doggie embroidered on it.


----------



## lovingmypup (Jun 18, 2009)

Scooter's Family said:


> They have a microfiber dog towel at Walmart, I think it's $8.99 and even has a doggie embroidered on it.


That sounds even better! Thanks!


----------

